# I'm a happy man now - LFS game



## cmanns (Dec 11, 2008)

I love you BSD, you rock my world :')





I'm running i386 7.0-Release, wine 1.1.8,1_1 I think, and the patch I was linked to on here.

My favorite game of all time, works 100% flawlessly on FreeBSD. The graphics performance is suparb considering I have a piece of crud video card, I get 100% GOOD FPS @ 1440x900 :|

In windows I get 96fps or so in the easy to process parts, and it drops to maybe 70-80. Now with freebsd I get 80 or so avg, it drops to 50-70fps. 

Now I will never have to dual boot, I've always hated dual booting because I'll never setup the other unix based os so that I like it more, and I end up hardly ever booting back. Now I never have too.

 1302 cmanns        3  96    0   743M   523M select 1 569:38 80.76% wine-pthrea

The game has also been online for 569mins, didn't disconnect from the server nor did it get laggy like it would on windows.

!

Now I just need to start getting the wm all sexy, used to have the xfce linspire theme. I couldn't do any transparency though due to amd64 and no nvidia drivers.


----------



## empty (Dec 17, 2008)

Congrats!

What game?


----------



## vermaden (Dec 18, 2008)

empty said:
			
		

> Congrats!
> 
> What game?



http://lfs.net mate.

@cmanns
What gfx card you have?


----------



## cmanns (Dec 19, 2008)

It's a 8500 or 8600 (GT) 512mb vram.

It sucks :-(

The games still playing fine, were about to try to launch our lfs servers on our freebsd server, then we wont need cruddy vmware + windows :-D


----------



## xteraco (Jan 4, 2009)

I plan to dual boot Gentoo or Slackware + FreeBSD. I will only do this if I can get Fallout 3 running in wine.  Considering it works in Gentoo, I will probably be saying goodbye to M$ once in for all very soon. :h


----------



## cmanns (Jan 4, 2009)

xteraco said:
			
		

> I plan to dual boot Gentoo or Slackware + FreeBSD. I will only do this if I can get Fallout 3 running in wine.  Considering it works in Gentoo, I will probably be saying goodbye to M$ once in for all very soon. :h




I suggest to pkg_add -r wine (1.1.4 I believe) wine in ports 1.1.9 and 1.1.10 have regressions? Not sure what it is but mixer pcm keeps going to 0:0 when the window is not active.


----------



## jams002 (Jan 9, 2009)

oh really congrats!!! what kind of games is that??



___________________
Great thing to know about Busby SEO Test.


----------

